# Orange and Grapefruit press for juice recommendations?



## eyost (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I am in the hunt for a good press for juicing grapefruit and oranges. It is just for a family of two so we don't need anything big but would like something that is stable, easy to clean and breaks down easily and is small to store.

Any favorites?

Ed


----------

